# Pink and blue shrimp ...



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I found a dead baby shrimplet that had blue legs, tail, and head. The body was a pinkish glow.

It was against my glass but died  snagged some pics b4 I removed it.

















I hope the pics show the blue. It was a real unique shrimp


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Any CRS/CBS in the tank? Could be a golden. They can have some blue when small and lose colour after a while, GeToChKn had one like that.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Yep mix of CBS/CRS/goldens


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Don't shrimp turn pink when they die anyways?


----------

